
Three studies on whether media misinformation intensified severity of pandemic - Terretta
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2020/06/25/fox-news-hannity-coronavirus-misinformation/
======
Terretta
Thesis: _Three studies have focused on conservative media’s role in fostering
confusion about the seriousness of the coronavirus. Taken together, they paint
a picture of a media ecosystem that amplifies misinformation, entertains
conspiracy theories and discourages audiences from taking concrete steps to
protect themselves and others._

Reader friendly link: [https://outline.com/c9nfuM](https://outline.com/c9nfuM)

